# worried about millie



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Millie was grand a couple of hours ago. Came running up to me to get some nice dried hay which she ate. Just now popped out to give them some parsley before i went out. Millie didn't come up to me. She is very greedy and nosey. Never misses an opportunity for food. She wouldn't touch it. She was sitting up and then stretched out to lie down.
I feel awful as I had to go out as friend picked me up. I will be out about 2 hours. I wish I didn't have to go as I'm worried sick.
Any thoughts? Using my mobile snd will check for replies.
Jacqui


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it could be the start of stasis or bloat, or it could be her teeth, or she could just be having an off moment


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Lil ... I will post how she is when I get home. Thsnks


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Clover (rabbit) did the same to me one evening. I put him in his hutch and he just ignored his food and sat there looking miserable. I cried all evening thinking we were going to lose him but by the next morning he was back to his usual self and most of his food was gone. I hope Millie was just not in the mood for parsley and is ok now x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I posted this in wrong section, meant to put it in bunny. Some of you will see this twice. Millie went to vet this morning to have her op on her teeth. Earlier operation than usual. Just glad they took her in today.


----------

